
Out of date Chrome results in ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED - simonpure
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=664177
======
davydka
If I'm reading this correctly, out of date versions of chrome (>10 weeks old)
simply weren't loading sites like
[https://www.amazon.com/](https://www.amazon.com/)

This exact issue was affecting my girlfriend's machine a few days ago. I
restarted chrome to update and the problem went away. At the time, I just
thought it was an overly pushy new feature by google to force people to
update.

~~~
draw_down
Ah, that just happened to me last night. I opened it in Safari instead, and
thought "Boy, Chrome can be so annoying these days."

The only indication you should update Chrome is some small red dots near the
right edge of the window.

------
wnevets
am I the only one who had trouble reading that title?

~~~
fail2certError
You are not the only one.

Skimming the ticket comments, it smells like an idea that, ten weeks after
Google's compile, a given release will start throwing SSL cert handshake
alarms for at least _some_ major websites.

Anybody that does not permit Chrome to auto-update might anticipate many
intrusive SSL security warnings, every 10 weeks or less.

While you may have downloaded and installed Chrome on a given date, the
download's compilation timestamp could be any point up to ten weeks in the
past?

All because anti-virus?

~~~
__jal
Not anti-virus. Symantec. You might even call it a bit pro-Symantec, in that
the time bomb is an accommodation added especially for them. I certainly would
not call it antisymantec.

------
cdubzzz
This came up on HN a month ago as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12953172)

------
justrossthings
Holy crap am I understanding this correctly? Out of date Chrome browsers will
not load Amazon and other sites utilizing Symantec SSL certs??? Amazon and
everyone running Symantec certs dropping Symantec in T-minus: 3 ... 2 ...

